# FreeBSD 11 Install Hostname Causing Errors



## fbn (Nov 25, 2016)

Freebies

How do you pick a host name that won't throw errors later?

Do have Windows 7 Homegroup network turned on.

Windows is on isolated drive 1 with hard drive switch and

FreeBSD 11  is on Drive 2.

Thanks!


----------



## fbn (Nov 25, 2016)

Freebies

Disregard. Got it fixed.

Used different Hostname this time around.

Also this install was mininum just hit enter at most screens.

Did not get into Adding Users quagmire.

Thanks


----------

